# Gravely 8123-G snow blower issue



## mike772 (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi , This is my first post so if my question was already answered, I would appreciate a redirect and apologize in advance. 
I was given an old Michigan DNR model 8123-G. for christmas and have blown alot of heavy snow. now the front auger has stopped spinning when a light load is on it. I have looked to find sheer pins but i dont think it has them, or at least i cant see a spot for them. IM thinking its the gear box but want a second , more reliable opinion. 
any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Mike
I can't really help, but I do have a small walk behind and a large three point hitch unit. The larger one has a shear pin at the yoke on the U-Joint going into the gear box, and an other on the horizontal auger drive shaft that connects to the chain drive sprocket... behind a bit of sheet metal.
The smaller unit has individual shear pins on each section of the horizontal auger that gathers the snow and pushes it to the blower. 4 pins, I believe, one in each section.
not much help, I know, but something to look at until another gravely owner comes along.
Cheers


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Can you post some pics? Sheer pins can be in some strange places. Also, is the sprocket on the impeller shaft keyed to that shaft. These also sheer, but can leave enough friction to keep the impeller spinning when not under load.


----------



## mike772 (Jan 26, 2021)

Thanks for getting back to me.
In my own haste I got scared of being snowed in so, I took it to an authorized dealer. A buddy of mine said it was probably the moon keys inside the gear box on the auger. I didn't get pictures of the auger itself so when i get it back i will take some and post.


----------



## mike772 (Jan 26, 2021)

Okay so, 
I took it into my local Gravely dealer and found out it was the clutch pack's inside the gearbox on the auger. just F Y I , These are the original clutch pack's from 1987. Its going to cost me about $30 each side plus shipping and about $50 labor.
I don't have it back yet so i cant post pics yet. but i will soon.
Thanks pogobill and marc_hanna for your help.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Glad to hear you got it figured out.


----------

